

Ask HN: Service like compete.com that tracks total browser requests? - MicahWedemeyer

With lots of mashups and facebook apps these days, looking at compete.com or alexa doesn't really give a complete picture of the traffic that an app serves.  For example, take the blog comment drop-ins like disqus and intensedebate.  No one goes to their .com sites, but they get tons of traffic.<p>Still, in most cases of these services, there is at least 1 client request back to the SaaS domain, and this could be used to gauge the level of traffic.<p>Anyone know of anything like this?
======
kakooljay
How would that work, without access to server logs? There's no way for a 3rd
party to track every request. One note: Alexa is getting better: "On April 16,
2008 many users reported dramatic shifts in their Alexa rankings. Alexa
confirmed this later in the day with an announcement that they had released
the new Alexa ranking system, claiming that they now take into account more
data sources "beyond Alexa Toolbar users"
[<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexa_Internet>]

